# Square baler Twine



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I know this has been up here befor but not for a while so lets try it again but with a twist. Whats everyone running and when is the best time to get a good deal:confused: . Also where have you been getting the best deal in a store or online? Thanks for the input


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there a good place online? I've been looking but havent found one.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I usually wait until spring to buy my stock of twine for the year. I use #9000 sisal, so I don't want it setting around too long for the rodents to chew on it or for it to soak up any moisture and go bad. I usually have a bundle or two left over at the end of the year, but those are the first ones used the following year and if stored correctly I don't have any problems.

I currently don't use enough to think about putting in bulk orders or anything like that. I usually keep an eye on the local dealers and stores like TSC to see when they have a sale or a coupon in the mail. The past couple years the winner has been the CountryLine Brazilian twine at TSC. I was worried about its quality at first, but haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I run the orange nylon twine in an old NH 276 and have no problems with it. Local dealer also sells the double roll, which has 9000 ft on one roll, which is very convenient - fill up the twine box and bale the entire field.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a newer NH 565 and run the Orange Line 9000 poly twine in it as well. It never misses a bale but it's still prety tight. The guy I origanaly started making hay for has a 320 and only used the 7200 sisle. I asked him a few times why and all I could get out of him was that thats what he always used. So when he wasnt looking I started switching his twine first to 9000 sisle and he noticed that he was getting alot more bales per roll and since he was strictly a tractor only opperater and I was on the kicker wagon stacking he figured I was just getting some realy good twine. Then I tryed the poly but there was just to much slop in the grippers and it would miss every eight bale and after a few face full's of hay on a nice hot day I gave up and went back to the sisle. The poly 9000 is defenitly harder on the hands but this year I plan to build an accumulater and grapple befor I start making hay so I wont have to tuch as much so the thinner twine wont make a difference.


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

i use the tytan 9000 orange twine and have had a few problems with it but later found out it was my baler. after that find i have really enjoyed using tytan twine it makes nice heavy bales that average 75lbs and have no problems with it getting lose or breaking. the only place to find it around the ky area is louisville or morehead ky


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

We get the blue plastic twine in 12000 ft. similar weight to the old 7200 plastic. We use it in a NH570. We pick up with a bale wagon and stack or load with a grapple and never have the knots or twine fail. The only broken bales are from operator error. Also we are good for about 1800 bales on a fill up of twine which is convenient.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Does any one color code there string by year? Like red for 05 and blue for 06 so its easy to tell what year you made it or does it not sit that long. We always had some that wasnt that good that sat in the back of the barn and would get mixed up. As long as it looked good we would feed it to the beefers they didnt care how old it was. Since I get most of my parts at the local New Holland dealer and was short on twine I got a few boxes of there 9000 poly and as soon as I put it in and cut the wraping the twine unravled right in the box. GOOD HAY where do you get the 12000 foot rools and what are you paying for them? And do they come 2 in a box? That sounds like a great idea. I know that there is tons of room in the twine box for a fatter rool.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I use Grand Harvest, it is 12 000' in a ball and two balls in a bale. It's blue, and has the most knot strenght (170lb I think) of any others that I have seen, The only way to break them is to drive over a bale.

And this is the guy I get it from
http://www.allisonfeed.ca/page7.html


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

I was using the tytan 130 line in my NH 68 baler and it would not hold a knot. Switched to the Tytan 170 line and have not had a single knot come loose since. This stuff sells for around $23 for a 2 roll pack, 9000 ft.

John


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I run 9,000, 350# Brazilian Gold sisal and get it at my JD dealer. There is no good time to get it, it's the same price until they raise it and they either have it in stock or they don't. I've never had any problems with it so I haven't bothered to find any alternatives.


----------

